
WebKit first to 100/100 on Acid3: And you can try it yourself - nickb
http://webkit.org/blog/173/
======
ROFISH
I posted this elsewhere (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=147553>), but
I'll post it here too:

My biggest problem isn't standards compliance from Opera, WebKit/Safari, or
even Firefox. The biggest thorn in my side has ALWAYS been Internet Explorer.
IE8 looks great, and even IE7 is barely tolerable. I run a small gamer-heavy
website, which usually means that they're up to date on technology. I still
have 25% of all web hits come from IE6.

------
adduc
That's cool and all, but now that they've achieved that I hope they focus on
security. ([http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/03/27/Gone-
in-2-minutes-...](http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/03/27/Gone-in-2-minutes-
Mac-gets-hacked-first-in-contest_1.html))

